
Exploitation of Philips Smart TV - __Joker
http://www.fredericb.info/2014/11/exploitation-of-philips-smart-tv.html
======
rdtsc
Be careful some TVs like Vizio, have USB ports that will supposedly let them
connect to the TV, debug it, update firmware etc. However it also has a
feature where it will lock itself in cases it detects an un-authorized device
plugged in. Then you have to call the company to fix it.

It could be a DRM thing or a "we don't like to let people break our TVs".

I found about it because I wanted to play with it, and after reading that on a
forum gave up.

~~~
dbloom
Context:
[http://www.reddit.com/comments/m16fd](http://www.reddit.com/comments/m16fd)

------
dbloom
Samsung actually has a bug bounty program for their Smart TVs:
[https://samsungtvbounty.com/Home.aspx](https://samsungtvbounty.com/Home.aspx)

I would not have been willing to connect my Samsung TV to the internet if
their bug bounty program didn't exist. (But, just to be safe, I always keep
the TV's camera retracted :-))

~~~
darklajid
I stated somewhere else that I did a factory reset and pulled the cable after
connecting my Samsung 'Smart' (it's not) TV to the internet the first time.

It installed some updates and gazillion apps. Crappy apps. Oh are these apps
awful. Think 'shiny laptop, plain Windows' and after connecting to the
internet for the first time you see mandatory mal- and crapware installations,
and the applications are unmovable on your desktop all the time. Customer
supports says that these aren't optional/cannot be removed.

Please. Samsung is not a decent example for how to run a so-called 'smart' TV.

~~~
dbloom
At least on the 2013+ models, you can choose to make the TV not show the
"smart" interface every time it boots. And you can disable the "Smart TV"
boot-up splash screen, too.

I only bought the "smart" TV because Samsung's best plasma panel is not
offered in a dumb TV ([http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-
tv/#apps](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-tv/#apps) ). But, since I had
to buy it anyway, it does make a decent Netflix/Amazon Prime/Hulu player,
which saves me an HDMI input and also means one less remote control.

------
SixSigma
If only these companies would just say "plug a jack into port S, 115200 bps, 8
bit, no stop, no parity, enjoy. let us know if you do something cool"

------
tedks
Is this one of the ones that has an always-on microphone for "voice control"?

------
tomrod
Very interesting! What could be done with this type of exploit? Custom SmartTV
OS?

------
SchizoDuckie
Sweet. Now how can we get the chromecast firmware running on this?

